# Dry Sump System for L16



## pajarito (Aug 19, 2008)

Gear-driven dry sump system for Datsun L16 engine. This is a system that is based on a modified front cover that allows an additional oil pump to be mounted and driven by the crank gear. The original pump continues to provide pressurized oil to the bearings, and the second pump scavenges the pan and pumps oil through a cooler (if desired) to the oil tank. Oil supply to and output from the scavenge pump are through a modified endplate. Oil supply from the tank to the pressure pump is through a new fitting in the front cover. Filtering is accomplished at the stock filter boss on the block.

Fabrication was begun on two of these systems in the 1970s and this one was never quite finished. The other was raced in a FB and then a CSR. A little straightforward hand work and machine work as well as a few Datsun parts are required to complete this system. The necessary hand work consists of grinding away some weld bead to (1) allow the scavenge pump to seat and (2) allow the front cover to sit flat on the front of the block, and (3) plugging the pressure pump suction port in the front cover (or in the block if you prefer). Necessary machine work is (1) drilling and tapping a ½” NPT hole for a fitting for oil supply to the pressure pump, and (2) milling the bore of the front seal housing to remove excess weld bead.

This kit includes a modified front cover with all welding done, modified scavenge pump body, modified scavenge pump end plate (two, actually), and two different scavenge pump drive gears, one to mate with the stock steel crank gear (included) and one to mate with a #15043-73400 bronze crank gear if you use one. Parts required for completion are two Datsun/Nissan oil pumps, one to serve as the pressure pump and one to provide the guts for the scavenge pump.

Also included are a nicely constructed dry sump oil pan as well as two stock front covers and one stock oil pan in case you want to make another similar system.

NOTE: When completed this dry sump system will work well, but some thought and work on the buyer’s part will be required to finish the steps described above and complete the plumbing and tank installation.

$175 + shipping from 87544, OBO.

Photos may be seen on the Albuquerque Craigslist in Auto Parts #931615317.


----------



## pajarito (Aug 19, 2008)

Dry Sump System is SOLD


----------

